# Time Tracking For Shovelers



## PSDT444E (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey plowsite friends! I have a question regarding time tracking for cash shovelers. Are you guys using any apps or time tracking devices on your 1099 independant contractors? If so what are you using?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

PSDT444E said:


> Hey plowsite friends! I have a question regarding time tracking for cash shovelers. Are you guys using any apps or time tracking devices on your 1099 independant contractors? If so what are you using?


My guys keep logs with time in and out, amount of snow, salt used, etc. Other than that, text or phone calls.
I'm guessing you're paying your subs by the hour, rather than by the job?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Most of the shovelers I know already have some sort of GPS device already on their ankle...Just tap into that


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Defcon 5 said:


> Most of the shovelers I know already have some sort of GPS device already on their ankle...Just tap into that


how about some decent/helpful responses and opinions on the topic at hand. if not, please move along

thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Exact time software


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> how about some decent/helpful responses and opinions on the topic at hand. if not, please move along
> 
> thanks


He did say the ones he knows...just goes to show the company he keeps


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

PSDT444E said:


> Hey plowsite friends! I have a question regarding time tracking for cash shovelers. Are you guys using any apps or time tracking devices on your 1099 independant contractors? If so what are you using?


Check out Clockshark, it's easy to setup and use. Not to mention not that expensive. https://www.clockshark.com/


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PSDT444E said:


> Hey plowsite friends! I have a question regarding time tracking for cash shovelers. Are you guys using any apps or time tracking devices on your 1099 independant contractors? If so what are you using?


I paid my shovel crew by the job, they had their own routes which I laid out for them and had them text pics when they were done at site.


----------

